# Zelda the Witch



## Lauriebeast

I decided to make another witch for my display. I don't usually post progress pics until I'm a bit farther along with the sculpting, but I thought you guys might enjoy seeing the transformation as it's happening. As always, I start with a styro wighead and apply a coat of Celluclay over the entire head, then Das clay, then Paperclay....enjoy!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ooo...this is gonna be good


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking good. That nose is great. Keep posting pics as you go along please.


----------



## Joiseygal

Zelda is going to be one mean witch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, she's got one serious case of lazy eye:googly:

I like seeing progress threads like this. It's a mini-tutorial on the creative process, and I learn a lot just from looking.


----------



## Spooky1

That off set eye is going to make her extra creepy.


----------



## Zurgh

Already freakin' me out, with the "evil eye" mojo. Totally super already... and she is not even done! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## IMU

This one is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks everyone....more pics


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh man...looking terrific, LB!!! I'll bet the costume you put on her will be awesome too, you always dress up your props well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eeewwww - wrinkles and warts now!:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

pure unadulterated genius you are so awsome!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan

She is MEAN. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## hpropman

Laurie you skill is just too awesome for words!


----------



## SKAustin

You never cease to amaze me LB. Looking great, Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## fick209

I am in total awe, that is fantastic!!! Please keep posting the progress as zelda transforms. Your work is absolutely amazing!


----------



## The Creepster

Looks cool....kinda makes me errr...excited:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Awwwww! now Im gonna think of this every time I think about the Princess! Very good sculpt as usual!


----------



## scourge999

I was starting to Jones for some progress pictures! Thanks for the fix! Oh she will so creepy, thanks for sharing this with us. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks for posting progress pics. I always wonder how things look at the start of the project.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks for the comments guys....here are more progress pics. Her face is basically done but I'll still do a bit more tweaking on those ears.


----------



## IMU

I love watching you make such wonderful pieces! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## SKAustin

Looking great LB!


----------



## scareme

Verry creepy! She reminds me of my grandma who lived with us. Kids would wet their pants rather than walk by her room to get to the bathroom. Thanks for bringing back happy childhood memories. Might I suggest Barbra for a name?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have issues with her







...but you knew that hehehe


----------



## The Archivist

Love the eyes. Very realistic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> verry creepy! She reminds me of my grandma who lived with us. Kids would wet their pants rather than walk by her room to get to the bathroom. Thanks for bringing back happy childhood memories. Might i suggest barbra for a name?


lmao!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again you guys. I decided to make another pair of ears for her....I really hated the ones you see in these pics and I also didn't like the placement. I'll post more updated pics in a few days.


----------



## jdubbya

I really need to stop clicking on your threads. It only adds to my already overwhelming feelings of inadequacy!
Another super looking character!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks for the comments guys....here are more progress pics. Her face is basically done but I'll still do a bit more tweaking on those ears.
> 
> If you want a tip about ears or maybe you don't .... lobes get longer as we get older.....ewwwwwww
> Tip of the nose goes down too.....ewwwwwww
> 
> (don't forget your nostril hair. LOL)


----------



## GOT

As long as we are making unsolicited and certainly unneeded suggestions, she looks to me like someone who could have a single top front tooth just protruding through her lips. I know warts on the nose are cliche, but she could sport one of those too.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Ok guys, I made some progress and thought I'd show you where I am at this point. I replaced her ears, removed one eye wart and added more wrinkles.....all details will still be refined more. Also, I'll be adjusting the eye color on both eyes.

To make the upper shoulder area I simply covered a dress form with plastic and then applied a 1/4" thick layer of Celluclay as shown below.










When that dried thoroughly, I removed it from the dress form and covered both sides with a coat of Sculpt or Coat to seal and strengthen the Celluclay. This also prevents any subsequent leaching of moisture from any clay applied over the top of the form. I then placed the head in the position I wanted and taped the neck to the shoulder form, slathered on another layer of Sculpt or Coat and then another layer of Celluclay as shown below.
























The next step after this dries is to add another coat of Sculpt or Coat to seal the Celluclay and then add the clay for the neck and details of the neck.

Stay tuned......


----------



## SKAustin

Lookin' Good LB!


----------



## hpropman

I like the new eye wart on the left eye that pushes the eye up


----------



## Moon Dog

Pass the salt...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Put a fedora on her and "she" could become a "he"!


----------



## fick209

thanks for all the great detailed progress pics along with explanations, it really helps people like me learn how to even attempt projects like this. She is looking fantastic!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks you guys
Moon Dog-you crack me up 
Here are a couple of shots showing the beginning of the neck detail


----------



## Ms. Wicked

She's looking fabulous Laurie! Just Fabulous!

There's so much to rave about so far... but I particularly love her bad eye!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

As usual, your attention to detail is fantastic. Do I see blood vessels in the eyes? ewwwww.

The new ears look great.


----------



## wickedwitchwest

She looks great. The progress pictures are very helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## dave the dead

Very impressive Laurie. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Kaoru

Zelda prop looks awesome. Love the facial expression she's got here! Great job Laurie!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

the neck looks great, as do the wrinkles...those parts always gives me a hard time


----------



## Systematic Chaos

Amazing! I'm inspired to improve my very basic sculpts. I'll be looking up some of your other posts.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again you guys. A bit more detailing done and almost ready for final sanding.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish she'd stop LOOKING at me! She's scary!:googly:


----------



## madmomma

Your sculpt is totally awesome! Three questions, what type of eyes did you use and what type of paint do you use to finish her? Do you coat her with some type of finishing material when you're done? I've never done much sculpting before but your design makes me DYING to attempt it again!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks madmomma, I use downloaded iris prints from here http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp then I resize and glue the iris print to a 1" wooden ball and completely paint over them to my liking with craft paints using clear nail polish between each color change. I also use craft paints on the completed sculpt. These are the products that I use on each of my sculpts:

Celluclay-used to cover the styro wighead base armature
DAS clay-to cover the larger areas over the Celluclay
Paperclay-for smaller details, but not necessary because the DAS clay will do the same thing (Paperclay is lighter in weight but more expensive)
Sculpt or Coat-is used as an overall sealer and finish between layers of Celluclay and/or DAS clay
Tough n White Primer-is used prior to painting
Flat Plastic Varnish-is used as a finish matte sealer after painting

The Celluclay, DAS clay, and Paperclay can all be purchased at Michaels Craft store and the Sculpt or Coat, Tough n White Primer, and Flat Plastic Varnish can be purchased online here http://www.sculpturalarts.com/

The styro wigheads can be purchased at Sally Beauty Supply

I hope this helps and please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## madmomma

Thank you so much for the info, Laurie. This will be one of my major projects for this year! It's SOOOO lifelike that it really creeps me out!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

And here she is, sculpting completed with one thinned down coat of Sculpt or coat layed on.


----------



## Otaku

Wow, Laurie, she looks really good! And you were sweating those ears...they turned out very nicely. Can't wait to see her hair. What colors/styles are you thinking of?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Otaku, hair will probably be grey since she's supposed to be very old and most likely will be wild looking. I never know until I start playing around with it.


----------



## dave the dead

The neck is superb. Very well done LB.


----------



## madmomma

Geeeezzz she's nasty looking (in a great way)! You're very talented! I won't be attempting my first shot at a head until next month and now I'm scared, very scared to try and get it looking even remotely like yours. But the fun is in the attempt, isn't it? Can't wait for her final debut!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you dave and madmomma.
Here she is with her primer coat....










and a basecoat of Ceramcoat acrylic craft paint in "Dolphin Grey"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, she is just unbelievable!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Roxy 

Here I've added a bit of Ceramcoat "Antique Rose" color to her lips and around the inside of her eyes and also another diluted coat of Sculpt-or-Coat. This really shows how shiny this product dries which is why I don't use it as a final sealer coat for my sculpts and use the Flat Plastic Varnish instead.










This pic shows her with a coat of "Dunes Beige" drybrushed on and then a coat of "Buttercream" drybrushed on....both paints are Ceramcoat acrylic craft paints.


----------



## Draik41895

B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Draik.

Ok, so now the real fun begins....I've added two more colors, "Williamsburg Blue" and "Black Cherry" dabbed on to create veins and splotches of color on her nose, chin, cheeks, and forehead.

















In these pics, I've also added a wash of diluted Liquitex "Basic" Raw Umber acrylic paint to take the edge off the brightness and to sink into all those nooks and crannies. I've also added another layer of diluted Sculpt-or-Coat which is why it's so shiny. What I'll do next is add more of those same colors on top of this which creats depth. I'll also add some age spots and shading.


----------



## Lauriebeast

And here she is just about finished with the painting. Still have eyelashes, wart, and nose hairs, eyebrows and of course hair for her head. Stay tuned......


----------



## Zurgh

Amazing, and still MORE to go?!?! She looks so real & just about to inflict a nasty curse on someone now. I'm afraid that I'll check this post next & Zelda will reach through the monitor to get me... and my little cat too! You have some seriously killer skills!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey thanks Zurgh 

I felt like I still needed to add more color and of course those lovely little age spots so here she is with those adjustments.


----------



## IMU

EEEEEEEEEWWWW .... Awesome!


----------



## Kaoru

WOW! Zelda will scare the shi&# out of me if I met her in a dark ally! I have a feeling once she's completely done its gonna be an awesome masterpiece! Great job thus far Laurie!


----------



## Moon Dog

She looks HOT!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thankee guys. She now has hair!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

great paint job! It really brings out the details of your sculpt!
Are the eyebrows painted or applied?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks MrC, her brows are painted on. She also has eyelashes, wart hairs and nose hairs although you can't see those too well in these pics.


----------



## hpropman

Laurie simply amazing you have a great talent for this. How long does it take you to do one of these masterpieces?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you hpropman. I probably spend at least 30 hours on a sculpt like this and even more if I'm casting acrylic teeth for it as well. To make a full figure I spend anywhere from 60-70 hours depending on the complexity of the character. This time does not include the costuming which can take another 10 or so hours.


----------



## Otaku

You have such a talent for this, Laurie. She's lovely, in a most repulsive, malevolent way.

(Otaku stands in awe)


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Otaku. Feet are next, stay tuned


----------



## The Creepster

You have some serious talent LB Your art is amazing! To see the process like that is just incredible on Zelda...Great work


----------



## Terrormaster

Laurie I've been following this prop over on FB and as always I am awestruck by your work. As Chris would say, "I'm not worthy".


----------



## madmomma

Laurie, excuse this if it's been asked before but I was wondering if you do this professionally, as a hobby, do you sell these and where do you store everything? I have a 10' x 12" craft room but only have enough room to "craft" certainly not "store". My dh is planning on building me my own workshed in the backyard...s o m e d a y...  Your work is amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you Creepster, Terrormaster and madmomma.

madmomma, I primarily do this as a hobby and do commissioned work as well. Yes, it does get a bit crowded which is why most of my props break down for storage.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... just WOW


----------



## Otaku

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks Otaku. Feet are next, stay tuned


Wow, feet?! This will be a new endeavor for you, will it not? Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## fick209

WOW, what a great paint job! That is one scary looking witch. Excellent details.


----------



## madmomma

Extremely talented and pretty...wow! Would love to take a class from you. Ever consider teaching at adult ed? (in New York...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's gorgeous...sort of


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Imu, Otaku, fick209, madmomma, and Roxy.
I finally started on her feet and thought I'd post pics as I progress. The first thing I did was make a foamcore board outline of my hubbys' feet as a template (they were certainly big enough ) then I cut some 1/4" plywood in that approx shape to form the actual base of the foot and drilled a hole in the heel. This way, she could be either free standing or could be placed over some rebar depending on where I decide to position her in my display.

I slapped on a coat of paint just to seal the plywood at bit so it didn't wick up too much moisture from the sculpting material. I then screwed on a 1/2" galvanized elongated flange over the hole. Then I screwed on the 12"x1/2" galvanized pipe. At the end of the pipe, I place two fittings so that I could transition from the 1/2"galvy pipe to the 3/4"pvc pipe which will be used for the rest of her armature. The only reason I used the galvy pipe is to add to the weight that I need to stabilize the free standing sculpture. I normally use marbles, sand, or pebbles in my characters that are wearing shoes, but since she'll be barefoot, I had to come up with something else. Another thing that I did to add weight was to use a product called Sculptamold, not to be confused with Sculpt or Coat. They're two entirely different products. The Sculptamold has a gypsum plaster type base in it so it dries fairly heavy. That's why I don't use it in place of Celluclay which dries very lightweight. Both products dry rock hard....a good thing. I also placed a few small lengths of wire where the toes will be. This will help support the clay later on. BTW, I'll be using DAS clay entirely for her feet because it dries heavier than the Paperclay and I want to add to the weight for the reason previously explained.

This pic shows the painted plywood base with the flange, pipe, and transition fittings attached.










This pic shows the Sculptamold applied to the base and built up around the pipe.










This pic shows the foamcore template beneath the base for reference.










This pic shows exactly what I'll be sculpting over with the DAS clay once this dries in a few days


----------



## The Watcher

I hadn't been around for while, was dealing with some medical things. But I found this a couple of days ago and really just didn't know what to say. You skill is just amazing. Your vision to see a person and bring them to life, one can only say is truly a gift. The way you have shown each step will surely will help other find their talent. I can tell your work gives you great pleasure. So thanks for sharing.


----------



## pagan

You do amazing work LB.


----------



## trentsketch

The coloring is so great. I'm amazed at how much detail you bring to your projects.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks you guys 

Well I'm back at it after a brief respite due to a wrist injury. Here you can see how I'm starting to bulk up the foot and lower leg with DAS clay. To keep the clay from cracking too much, I only add about 1/2" layer at a time. You can also see a bunch of holes in the clay which allows it to dry faster. Once this layer dried, I added a coat of Sculpt or Coat just to strengthen and seal this layer.

















In the pic below, I've added a bit of Celluclay over the wires and let that dry. I did this just to strengthen the toes before adding more clay.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Here you can see how the foot on the right is really starting to take shape although far from done. I'm using Paperclay now instead of the DAS clay simply because I love detailing with it and it dries much faster.

















Stay tuned


----------



## RoxyBlue

She has prettier toes than I have

Glad to see you back on the job, Ms L!


----------



## heresjohnny

Yes, great to see you building again!


----------



## fick209

Wow, just wow! I'm at a complete loss for words. Roxy is probably lying about her feet, but honesty, Zelda's feet do look better than mine Thank you again for all the progress pics, just so awesome to watch it come to life


----------



## kprimm

Your work is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey guys, those feet are gonna get a whole lot uglier by the time I'm finished with 'em


----------



## IMU

Hey ... nice to see you working on it again.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks IMU, it's nice to be working on her again.

Here are some updated pics...still lot's to do


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are so real looking, it's scary


----------



## IMU

WOW ... just WOW!


----------



## The Watcher

What a great job!


----------



## hpropman

wow I had to look down to see if my feet were still there!


----------



## morbidmike

awesome as always LB you are the goddess of celuclay I bow to you


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I just found this thread today....I'm totally AWED by your prowress. I agree with Mike! You are the godess of celuclay!


----------



## fick209

Absolutely amazing! Looks totally realistic


----------



## HauntCast

You are the Michael Angelo of the haunt world. Once again, I am not worthy.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks you guys 

More updated pics.....

In this pic you can see how I made a rubber band clamp to hold the feet in place while checking for duplicity of shape. I also held the feet together sole to sole before making any adjustments.










Here you can see almost all of the sculpting detailing completed except for a few tweaks here and there. This also shows how I'm making her toenails. The foot on the right is done and the other shows the glued on acrylic fingernails. I used Weldbond glue and will cover these with more Paperclay. This makes for a really sturdy toenail.










Stay tuned


----------



## Hauntiholik

OMG!!! She needs a pedicure in the worst way!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Yes she does, Hauntie, and just wait till you see what I'll do with paint....ewwwww!


----------



## Volscalkur

Excellent!! :smileton:
Amazing sculpt... with celuclay?! Wow this is going to be a ridiculous prop when it's finished, can't wait to see it painted! 


Hauntiholik said:


> OMG!!! She needs a pedicure in the worst way!





Lauriebeast said:


> Yes she does, Hauntie, and just wait till you see what I'll do with paint....ewwwww!


LOL eeeeew :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is just scary real, and that's one hell of a split on that big toenail:googly: She must have been kicking some major butt.


----------



## The Watcher

They just are great. I had to look at my own feet. I never would have thought about sizing them up like that.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... you can almost smell them they look so real!


----------



## fick209

My jaw hits the floor every single time that I look at an update of this thread. Absolutely amazing detail work!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again you guys 

More updates-sculpting is completed! Next I'll add some diluted Sculpt or Coat and then start the painting process just as I did to her head.

















Stay tuned


----------



## Bascombe

incroyable!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, if I ever need a custom artificial limb made, I know who I'm gonna call


----------



## morbidmike

I think I rember LB saying she is going to give me Zelda when she is done I'll send you my info LOL this kinda work is why your the goddess of sculpting ...I still think she is looking more like my ex wife every day!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Before she got her wig, she looked like Jean Luc Picard on a BAD day.

You are amazing....


----------



## Lauriebeast

The feet are done!










*


















I painted the feet in the same colors as the head and also in the same order. Next I'll start on her hands 

Stay tuned.....*


----------



## Otaku

Fantastic work, Laurie! What I can't figure out is how you got a picture of my feet to use as a model...


----------



## MildAvaholic

She needs a pedicure ASAP!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

WOW, just started looking at this thread, Im not sure why I missed it. What great work Laurie, you are definitely and inspiration. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I second the "WOW"!


----------



## The Watcher

What a great piece of art.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

those feet are gross! ewww... 

nice work!


----------



## Denhaunt

Oh Laurie, you are such an amazing sculptor. I love to see your work. I think I might take you up on your suggestion...soon.


----------



## madmomma

Nasty looking things, it a GOOD way...I can see these on an old hag! Excellent job AGAIN!


----------



## hpropman

OMG! Wow! what can I say that has not already been said. I cant wait to her finished!


----------



## IMU

WOW WOW! Awesome work as always!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lauriebeast

OK kids, thought I'd post some pics of the making of Zelda's hands.

I'm using dry floral foam for the palm, wire for the fingers, pvc pipe for the arm and crumpled newspaper and masking tape. I also used a "handy" hand tracing as a guide. Once I placed all these elements into position, I covered the hands in masking tape to hold it all together. Then I layed on a 1/4" thick layer of Celluclay and will wait for that to dry thoroughly.

I believe the pics are pretty self explanitory.





































More to come!


----------



## Otaku

Laurie, I never thought of using my hands as traced models (second pic) to get the proportions correct (slaps forehead). I plan to make hands for my two kneeling witches since it's hard to hold potion bottles without them. This will make it easier to get the right dimensions. Looking forward to more on this process!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't look now, Laurie, but there's something crawling out from under the flagstones of your patio

I've used my hands as a guide for bending wire to make prop hands as well, although I often exaggerate the finger length for effect.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hehehe Roxy, I know all about those creepy creatures crawling out of the depths as shown here when my bathroom was remodeled.










I'll bend those finger wires once I decide exactly how I want them positioned. I also don't worry about the length at this point because that too is yet to be determined.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That is a stunning work of art. It's great seeing the progress of each piece. When I see the first few pics I'm thinking that I could do that. Then more detail is added and I'm thinking that it would be difficult to duplicate, but I might be able to do it. Then I see the a finished part and I know there's no way I could make something look that real. I really admire your ability.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Aw, thanks HZ  don't underestimate yourself though. I didn't even know I could sculpt until I wanted to make props.


----------



## PirateLady

Ok I just ran across this thread. I went all the way back and started from the beginning...You are one awesome artist. She looks so real and ugly LOL... Great job and I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh yeah, another masterpiece in the works!


----------



## cerinad

Awesome ......That's all I can say. I can't wait to see more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeathTouch

Holly Crap! I want to be able to do that!


----------



## heresjohnny

Lauriebeast said:


> Hehehe Roxy, I know all about those creepy creatures crawling out of the depths as shown here when my bathroom was remodeled.
> 
> I'll bend those finger wires once I decide exactly how I want them positioned. I also don't worry about the length at this point because that too is yet to be determined.


I Have always been amazed at the patience and attention to detail you bring to prop making, I could never do that.

How far along do you get before you have to settle on a pose for the hands? Can you still change them after you are finished?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again you guys 

HJ, I prefer to get them posed before I put the DAS or Paperclay over the Celluclay. I don't mind breaking the Celluclay at the finger joints if I have to because they can be easily repaired by adding more Celluclay. On fact, positioning the fingers and adding Celluclay will be the next steps...pics to follow soon.


----------



## morbidmike

she's not done yet ??? how will she get to my house in time for halloween???? LETS GET CRACKING LAURIE!!!!!! no food no drink no sleep till she's done dagum artists think they can take all the time in the world......great work by the way


----------



## jdubbya

WOW! I haven't checked in on this thread for months. What progress! The feet are incredible! (I think that's the first time in my life I've ever said that!) Another great work from the master. I'll have to follow this more closely.


----------



## Rahnefan

Whoa Nelly 

Them are feet.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks so much you guys 

Here's the latest update.....

Once the Celluclay on the palms dried, I removed the wire and shaped them to my liking, reinserted them into the palms, and added more Celluclay to the wires.




























Once that dried thoroughly, I brushed on a slightly diluted coat of Sculpt-or-Coat to seal the Celluclay. This also prevents the Celluclay from wicking away moisture from the Paperclay which was added next.

Before adding the Paperclay, I brushed the hand with plain water to moisten it which helps the Paperclay adhere better. Now I just wait for the Paperclay to dry before more shaping and detailing.










More to come ):


----------



## spinachetr

WOW!! Simply WOW!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

I'm loving the step-by-step tutorial... 

What quality of wig hair do you use? It looks fantastic...

"Ophelia" was an obvious nod to "Snow White;" will Zelda also reference a children's tale? The blind eye puts me in mind of the nearsighted witch in "Hansel & Gretel" and the one-eyed Witch of the West in the original "Oz" book...


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks spinachetr and Up_Up
I really didn't have any particular witch in mind when I made Zelda as I did with Ophelia. I just wanted an ugly old hag with a blind eye. I also wanted this one to have feet showing since I had never sculpted feet before. I thought this would be a valuable lesson for me and a totally different look. The hair used on both of them was just a couple of cheap costume wigs that I cut off pieces of and glued back on. I found the main problem with using this type of wig is the unatural shine that comes from the acrylic fibers. I found a solution to this problem by using an aerosol color hair spray which knocks down that shine and holds the disheveled hair in place.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

How did I miss this?
Amazing job, LB.
The face was creepy enough, then I saw the feet.
Ahhhhhhhhhh.
Thank you for sharing your work with us.
Great inspiration.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Wyatt

I thought I'd post a few more pics on the hand sculpting progress. I know many of you have asked me about cracking problems when using Paperclay. The first pic shows that cracking does occur when thicker amounts are used and the surface dries too quickly. This is really not a problem because you can simply add more clay to the area very easily making sure to moisten the cracked area first (I use a brush).










I decided to make one of her hands pointing a finger at the ToT's and the other one in a claw-like grab position. The next pics show progress on the one with the pointing finger.




























Just as I did with the size of her feet, I'll make those fingers a bit longer to exaggerate them.

Stay tuned


----------



## Nevergoback

Another example of the awesome talent here. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I am like soooo jealous of you people and your skills...


----------



## Lauriebeast

Here's a little teaser pic of the detailing on her pinky finger


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, now that's what comes of not using hand lotion regularly. Look how wrinkly she's gotten


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hehehe Roxy, and it's gonna get a whole bunch worse....ewwwww


----------



## heresjohnny

ahhh, a nice very very wrinkley and saggy witches hand, I like where this is going!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Patience is really important at this stage with so much detailing still left to do.


----------



## Kaoru

Wow you have come along quiet far with Zelda! Great job on the hands thus far. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewww..nice hands LB! I think we're all jealous of your skill!


----------



## cerinad

Wow... looking good.. I so cannot wait to see her all finished.


----------



## madmomma

Great position on the hands. Can't believe how lifelike it looks. Bound to freak people out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Total WOW!

And what's scary is, my hands are starting to look like that:googly:


----------



## fick209

Holy smokes, very realistic!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again guys.
Here are some more updates. These pics show how the nails have been glued on and clamped until dry. I love to use Weldbond adhesive and found that's it's the best product for use with acrylic nails and mache or DAS clay. I then use what's called a clay extuder to form tiny "worms" of clay to make the cuticles. These are applied after moistening the area around the nail. Once this dries, I'll fine tune even more by sanding and then the painting process begins.


----------



## krough

Very Cool LB. 

Wow thats a lotta clamps


----------



## Otaku

krough said:


> Very Cool LB.
> 
> Wow thats a lotta clamps


What Krough said. This is really nice seeing the techniques and tools that a master uses when creating such works of art. Thanks, LB!

BTW, that 1st pic is why I'll never go to manicurist...


----------



## Just Whisper

LaurieBeast, this is coming along great, as always. I love watching your progress. You always do such amazing work.

BTW, what type of wire do you use to make your hands?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I''ve never seen clamps like that at a beauty shop

That last shot is particularly beautiful in a wrinkly old lady way


----------



## Lunatic

That is some beautiful work LaurieB!


----------



## Kaoru

Love the work on the long nails there. Looking forward to seeing how you will handle the paints on the hands and the nails. See how the colors compliment it once you get to that point.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

In awe of your detail as always Laurie!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you everyone!
Just Whisper, I generally use whatever wire I have on hand, pardon the pun  as long as it's stiff enought to hold the pose without bending.
I still have to finish her other hand and then it's paint time! Those hands are gonna get real nasty, I promise....muahahaha


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Holy Pumpkin Crap You Are Amazing!
I just went thru this whole post, start to date, and that was alot of fun!
Far and away, you are one of the best halloween creature-of-the-night makers on the planet - and no, I don't believe that I am Exaggerating one little bit!


----------



## playfx

Love your work LB, loveitloveitloveit!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Laurie, this process you use -- have you taken sculpture & art classes or are you pretty much self-taught? I'm just... in awe. I'm inspired beyond words... Do you sketch these things out ahead of time: face, pose, costume, etc., or is it more organic? Do you use patterns for the clothing, or do you make it up as you go along? I seriously can't wait for your updates =)


----------



## cerinad

I wish my prop hands turned out that good.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you ScreamingScarecrow, playfx and cerinad.

Up_Up-And_Away-I'm self-taught in sculpting and can't draw worth a lick. I pretty much make up the character and pose as I go along although I do have a general idea ahead of time. I design the clothing and then either repurpose an article of clothing from the thrift shop or make my own, sometimes using a pattern but not always. I also make my own patterns if time permits. I really don't even think about the outfit until the sculpt is done because that's what feeds my creativity....the look and pose determine what they'll be wearing. I never rush these things....patience is the key.

I'm currently working on her other hand and should have pics up soon...stay tuned


----------



## Dark Angel 27

beautiful, beautiful, and awesome!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you DA 

Here you can see the left hand almost completed. I still have to add the cuticles, more wrinkles and veining.



















Stay tuned.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, Laurie, you're starting to scare me. Those are just a little TOO real


----------



## IMU

So nice to see an update ... THANKS for sharing!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey guys,

Here's another update. The sculpting is done, a slightly thinned down coat of Sculpt or Coat was applied, and Tough n White Primer applied.










I'll show you the painting sequence next.....stay tuned


----------



## heresjohnny

Dang, even the finger nails have realistic chips in them. Amazing detail.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful old hands, Laurie!


----------



## Zurgh

You always amaze, LB! Fantastic work!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys

The painting continues.......

The pic below shows the "Dove Gray" basecoat










This pic shows the "Dunes Beige" drybrushed on










The pic below shows the "Buttercreme" dry brushed on










Raw umber wash was applied as well as veining and shading in the next pic










And here she is showing all her uglyass parts










I will next paint a layer of Flat Plastic Varnish on those arm/hands and get started on the body

Stay tuned........


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

I'm grinning ear to ear!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Great job on the hands....


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thankee 

All I was doing is covering her up with this rag and I got a little carried away


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, she looks like Yoda's wife!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hehe Roxy 

I happen to find this disturbing....










......on so many levels


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now I'm crying laughing, because Spooky1 looked at the table picture over my shoulder and said in his best Yoda voice "Curse you I will"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

absolutely love it!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Excellent job as always, LB.
Cant wait to see her done.


----------



## GOT

I think the short Zelda can be just as creepy as the tall one.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys  She's just had a growth spurt....


----------



## fick209

Damn she's creepy. I can't get over how realistic all the parts are. Awesome work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'd like to borrow her and put her in the lobby at work so she can scare away all the sales people who think it's okay to ignore our "No Soliciting" sign:jol:


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hehe, and I think she'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## IMU

Just awesome work Laurie ... WOW!


----------



## cerinad

She's pretty darn creepy short or tall ..Absolutely Amazing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Grandma? Who let you out of the home?


----------



## Kaoru

The earlier pic looks like a mini sized hobbit witch! I love the hands, you did a great job with it. Can't wait for you to continue with the body!


----------



## Zurgh

You art, LB, is simply beyond phenomenal! So super-freaky-awesome-cool!!!!!! And there is still more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks much everyone...working on a "proper" body for her now and deciding what she'll be wearing.....ahhhh, the possibilities


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks much everyone...working on a "proper" body for her now and deciding what she'll be wearing.....ahhhh, the possibilities


I can't wait!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish i could do that.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hehe...especially for the Creepster, naked Zelda pic


----------



## morbidmike

she's gonna look great on my porch this year !!!!!! LOL


----------



## Terrormaster

Lauriebeast said:


> Thankee
> 
> All I was doing is covering her up with this rag and I got a little carried away


I agree with Roxy... Yoda's wife.

"Yoda, you better have your ass home at 7pm. Pick up some blue milk on the way. And don't be stopping at the cantina with that looser Mace Windu for a few drinks and playing jedi mind tricks on the girls. I work hard to put these snakes on the table while you're off playing around like a pedophile in the jedi temple and galavanting around the galaxy with your sorry ass friends."

All kidding aside, this piece is TOTALLY awesome.


----------



## RedSno

Her face reminds me alot of the Lady from Drag Me to Hell! I'm glad you finally got her out of storage, and working on her again!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Grandma? Who let you out of the home?


Creepster did. they're dating now. :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I just love the updates LB!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Creepster did. they're dating now. :lolkin:


Hehehe, I wouldn't doubt it :googly:


----------



## hlmn

can anyone say Phantasm


----------



## Zurgh

WOW! Zeldas FULL frontal nudity... Ooow! So HOT, HOT, HOT! I should not have streamed it to the zombie pens... now they'll never calm down!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Lauriebeast said:


> Hehe...especially for the Creepster, naked Zelda pic


Somebody give that girl a sandwich!


----------



## smoke624

I am amazed. I have sit in awe for like 45 mins, Amazing work and the attention to detail is off the charts.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you all very much. She's now completed and pics posted here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=499390#post499390


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Are there any photos of how you beefed-up the body?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Are there any photos of how you beefed-up the body?


Sorry, no, but she's stuffed with crumpled newspaper and masking tape....lots of it


----------



## Terra

Laurie, just collecting the jaw off the floor. You were such an inspiration with your _'The Bride'_ tutorial and now a detailed how-to on hands and feet!!!! Zelda is gorgeous and superb!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks so much Terra


----------



## remylass

This prop is awesome. I am so jealous of your talent!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you remy, much appreciated.


----------



## Sinister Sid

Laurie

Words like "talented", "skilled", "wow", "awesome" and "Holy Mother [email protected]*$%@ Sh#*" just don't do you justice. Some people have a talent, but you are one of the rare few that actually inspire me and also make me jealous that you have such a gift. I'm in such awe of your gift. I can't even put into words my thoughts to explain what I think about your gift. I wish I had a gift similar to yours.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

ditto what Sinister said.

HUGE fan of yours.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks so much Cathy and Sid...you guys are too kind.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

How do you prep the styro head? Do you shave off the face or work with what's already there? Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks SC, I don't use the face anymore and just slice down the front. I always apply a 1/4" layer of Celluclay over the styro wighead first, then the DAS clay or the Paperclay.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

I'm trying to add a little more detail to my witch and to make her a little more real. The DAS clay that I have ( a couple of years old I think ) is a little dry. Its not working so great. Might have to buy more and save the old for the crocodile I work on from time to time. I have a long way to go and lots to learn before I master 1/4 of the skills you have. I'll have fun getting there though.


----------

